Firefox Focus now has Google Safe browsing integrated with no way to disable it - kobayashi
======
I_AM_A_PITA
Safebrowsing is censorship by another name. the baked in aspect is a GET
request to DL a black hashlist. either block the GET or alter the hash of the
site, and google nanny wont have any say over what site you can visit.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/ahfc8k/firefox_foc...](https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/ahfc8k/firefox_focus_for_android_now_has_google_safe/)

